# Massanutten this week



## tschwa2 (Aug 1, 2013)

We are having a quiet morning before a busy afternoon.  Kickball at 12:30 (free), Lantern craft at 1:30 (free with activity card -we bought cards for kids only), poolside bingo at 2:00 (we won two resort tees at Tuesdays bingo), this was pretty fun and you can play while in the pool too.  We will tye die our own sun hat (free) and their mini back pack (free with activity card) at 4pm.  We are also going to try the family campfire and story telling (free) this evening at 8p.

Yesterday we did an offsite trip to Monticello which my grandmother has been wanting to visit for the last 50 years (she is in her 90's).  She usually walks with a walker but they had wheel chairs so we could push her around a bit faster to keep up with the guide.  We did the family friendly tour that is offered once per hour tailored for 6-11 year olds.  The kids were not looking forward to the trip but had a good time.  I had a restaurant.com cert from RCI platinum for a nice Afghan kabob place that was excellent and had enough left overs that I didn't have to cook after the 6 hour excursion.

Tomorrow is going to be our one and only day at the water park.  It took a little doing but I was able to get 10 together to do the group reservation so only $25 pp instead of the normal $38.  This morning was the only day I was willing to take the "survey" but by the time they upped the bribe to the $125 Visa card the morning slots were filled.  They promised I would only have to visit one unit (vs the 5 I visited last time - but that was at my request because I asked to see all the ones I had never seen before.) and keep it to 2-2.5 hours including the breakfast or lunch.  I would have liked to hear the points sell but I guess I will have to wait until next time.


So, so far I have spent $138 for 2 kids activity cards and $5 for one craft.  We also did one bungy dome for $6 and might do 2 more or Saturday.  Tomorrow's water park will be $150 for 6 and $38 for the 2 children with activity cards. 

Yes, Massanutten can be expensive there are a fair number of free activities  and if you have adults that want to golf or kids that want to do a several included crafts than the activity cards make sense.  If you don't then paying a la carte is the way to go.


----------



## dwojo (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice to hear about the resort my wife and I will be there in a few weeks.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Aug 2, 2013)

I love reading trip reports!  

We're going to Woodstone for a weekend-only trip in October, hopefully the leaves will be pretty.  And a big trip to the Summit, the week after Christmas, with family.  I hope I can post a "fall in Massanutten" and a "winter in Massanutten" trip report.


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 2, 2013)

I hear people complaining about Massanutten's "extra" expenses so much - I am just so glad when I am there that they HAVE so much to do

My husband usually gets the activity card for the golf. I only get the card every few years when we are ready to go back to the caverns/Frontier Culture/Hall of Valor....   

I love the place - I will be there next weekend!


----------



## ScubaKat (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the review!  Makes me want to go sometime.. Went to undergrad around there and learned to ski at "Mass-o-nuttin" as we used to call it.... Then lived in Charlottesville for several years.  Haven't been back since we have had kids.. May head back there in the fall and that gives me an excuse to visit the campus and some old professors.  

Which of the resorts would you recommend exchanging in to?  It would just be the four of us including a baby so we don't need tons of space like the 4 bedrooms but the hubby is stuck on quality.  He doesn't even like it when we stay at Wyndhams.  I see so many different options there.. Are there one or two that are nicer than the others?


----------



## natasha5687 (Aug 2, 2013)

ScubaKat said:


> Thanks for the review!  Makes me want to go sometime.. Went to undergrad around there and learned to ski at "Mass-o-nuttin" as we used to call it.... Then lived in Charlottesville for several years.  Haven't been back since we have had kids.. May head back there in the fall and that gives me an excuse to visit the campus and some old professors.
> 
> Which of the resorts would you recommend exchanging in to?  It would just be the four of us including a baby so we don't need tons of space like the 4 bedrooms but the hubby is stuck on quality.  He doesn't even like it when we stay at Wyndhams.  I see so many different options there.. Are there one or two that are nicer than the others?



Regal Vista


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 2, 2013)

If you're an animal lover, you should consider a visit here:

http://www.virginiasafaripark.com/

My teenagers had a ball! Although there were moments where they were terrified...which was the best part for me (macho teen boys screaming like girls)


----------



## ScubaKat (Aug 2, 2013)

natasha5687 said:


> Regal Vista



Thanks!  Grabbed an October week today!


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 2, 2013)

How is the drive to Monticello?  Any recommendations?


----------



## herillc (Aug 3, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> How is the drive to Monticello?  Any recommendations?



Driving to Monticello is very scenic way and it is quite close and easy drive.
Nice place to have a day trip.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 3, 2013)

We went across the Skyline National Park Drive and than south through Charlottesville.  The restaurant that we stopped at was across from the UV sports complex and we drove through downtown through the UV campus.  You can take a bypass that takes you around Charlottesville.  It took about an hour and 10 minutes to get to Monticello from Massanutten.  The adult admission was $24.  There is a lot to see and do so to get your money's worth you want to plan on spending at 2.5-3 hours.  The main house tour is about 40 minutes and you get a specific start time.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 3, 2013)

What are the good resorts in Massanutten?  Would need to get an exchange in the summer since our granddaughter age 11 lives with us.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 3, 2013)

If you are picky about things Regal Vistas is the nicest and newest.  The oldest "houses" are 3 years old and the newest are just getting the finishing touches.  Everything is updated although we have had minor maintenance issues with the lighter on the grill and a bracket broke off the corner of a mirror.  This section also has its own outdoor pool that is within walking distance or a quick drive from all the units.

My second choice would be Mountainside.  It has a good location toward the part of the mountain that has a lot of summer and winter activities.  They are not as updated and have more of a mountain cabin feel.

Woodstone is in the valley and has a lot of units.  It is rated gold but it is so large that it takes about 3 years to refurbish all the units and you may get one that has not been updated.  The sound proofing in this section is terrible and you probably will hear your neighbors and think they are a herd of elephants and they will think the same of you.  Most people are respectful so the noise is not constant but it can be annoying at times.  Units either have full kitchens with an oven or partial kitchens without the ovens but have a grill on the porch.  There are grills through out the area if you don't have one and need one.  

I haven't stayed in Summit.  I hear it is nice but also suffers from the soundproofing issues.  The units are more likely to be updated.  If you have a full kitchen there aren't convenient grills to use.  Some locations are excellent with very nice views and some locations are not so good.

Eagle trace units are more rustic but looked ok.  Some are in fairly remote locations that require even more driving than usual.  They have soundproofing issues.

Eagle Trace at Killy court look kind of motel-ly from the outside but I have never been in one.  Most Shenandoah units have a lot of stars 20-50 to get up to the unit and then the one I stayed in had 3 levels inside.  It was also cold in the basement bedroom, good in the middle floor and really hot on the 3rd floor.  It has been 8 years since I stayed in that section but would not chose to stay there again.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the information.  It is great!  One last question, which airport(s) does one use?  We might drive or fly since we live in the Nashville, TN area, but our daughter, son-in-law and 2 grandsons would probably fly out of Detroit, MI.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 17, 2013)

How would the first week of April be for this area?  Or would summer be better?


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 17, 2013)

If you have kids with you, I would recommend summer.  I think there are at least 4 different outdoor pools and the outdoor portion of the water park.  Hours are expanded a little for the rec centers and there are just more activities offered during the summer.  Spring and Fall are a less kid focused with golf and other quiet adult activities offered.

Massanutten is more a drive to spot for those within 5-6 hours.  I think the Great Smoky Mountains closer to you are more spectacular and gatlinburg is more set up as both a fly to and drive to destination.  I hope you won't be disappointed.

It looks like Richmond, VA may be the closest airport  Washington, DC a little farther.  Baltimore another 40 minutes farther but may have less expensive flights.  DC would be nice to add 2-3 nights before or after if you have the time.


----------



## swazzie (Aug 17, 2013)

There's an airport in Charlottesville, VA (airport code CHO) that's about an hour away from the resort.  There's lots to do in and around Charlottesville as part of a day trip before, after, or during your stay--tschwa2 has already given some examples.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 18, 2013)

What are the condition of the different golf courses and what are the green fees ?

Great report on the resort.


----------



## BobDE (Aug 18, 2013)

I have owned at Massanutten since 1991. (Summit). At first we didn't go there, we always traded. Then about 10 years ago we went there and LOVED it!

Now we go about every other year, and always during the week we own (43). The fall colors are amazing.

There is always plenty to do on and off of the resort. It is truly a 4 season resort, and very unique.

I do hear complaints about cost, but what other timeshare has SO much to do. And do people really believe that Massanutten could offer it all at no cost?

Although I am one of those people that paid WAY too much, I love it. We have a lockout unit and use 2 weeks every year. Our unit is huge, even when you only use half. Many upgrades make it even nicer!

This is the year that we go and I am getting excited. And of course a trip to "Waltons Mountain" will be in order! It is a great setup. We might have to make a trip to Monticello. Have not done that yet.

Bob


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the vacation report. I have always heard that Massanutten was fabulous. I know two families that own there. People who have been there and also who own at Smuggs where I own love it! Smuggs is probably a much smaller version of Massanutten, albeit with the Vermont flair. Sounds like you are having a lot of fun, Tracy! Sure, things can get expensive, but your report shows you can do a lot and keep costs to a minimum at a resort like that.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Other resort do have more amenities either included or at a lower cost. The trade off is Massanutten owners have lower MF's.  Most own 2-4 bed lock offs and pay less than $500 per 2 br unit.  The minigolf, go-carts, golf, crafts, petting zoo, guided hikes, tours, waterpark, ski,etc are not owned, supplemented, or maintained by the HOA's.  The management company owns them and runs them as for profit business and basically uses the profits to fund the "freebies" to tour participants and for the gold card perks/discounts given to those that buy directly from the developer.

If I factor in my savings in MF's which realistically would be $150-$300 per 2 br unit (compared to Smuggs), it evens out when you pay the sometimes over-inflated price for some of the activities. The lack of more free amenities are also reflected (along with the abundance of availability) in the lower tpu cost to trade into Massanutten vs some other resorts with more included activities.

I liked Smuggs very much but the 11 hr vs the 3 hr driving time to get there is a big factor as to why I don't mind that I am locked out of Smuggs (as a whole resort) for another 3 years (1 in 4 rule).


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 18, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> Other resort do have more amenities either included or at a lower cost. The trade off is Massanutten owners have lower MF's.  Most own 2-4 bed lock offs and pay less than $500 per 2 br unit.  The minigolf, go-carts, golf, crafts, petting zoo, guided hikes, tours, waterpark, ski,etc are not owned, supplemented, or maintained by the HOA's.  The management company owns them and runs them as for profit business and basically uses the profits to fund the "freebies" to tour participants and for the gold card perks/discounts given to those that buy directly from the developer.
> 
> If I factor in my savings in MF's which realistically would be $150-$300 per 2 br unit (compared to Smuggs), it evens out when you pay the sometimes over-inflated price for some of the activities. The lack of more free amenities are also reflected (along with the abundance of availability) in the lower tpu cost to trade into Massanutten vs some other resorts with more included activities.
> 
> I liked Smuggs very much but the 11 hr vs the 3 hr driving time to get there is a big factor as to why I don't mind that I am locked out of Smuggs (as a whole resort) for another 3 years (1 in 4 rule).



Yes. I know what you mean. Smuggs has gone to the HOA model now (they claim due to Vermont law- but I don't know about that...). Just like in Massanutten, the management handles the resort activities (hikes and pools and stuff) as well-but you have to buy a pass to utilize them. (We have a 20 year pass for 6 for our unit that was part of purchase price-winter and summer activities). But- our maintenance fees are high - over $750 for my 2 bdrm. and not a lock-off. Plus- was forced to buy 2 weeks, as the float week is tied in with the fixed week. (Actually, now that we are older, we love using the off-season float week). So, we have 2 weeks maintenance fees. 

We rarely if ever use our passes as we are not skiers and also we do not have small kids or grandchildren and like to do our own hikes (need to pace ourselves now- can't keep up with groups! LOL!). We also do more activities/sightseeing outside the resort. Plus, our community has it's own basic pool and clubhouse, which suits us fine. 

One good thing Smuggs has is the adult evening entertainment for adults where you can watch the comedian or the magician and have 2 watered down drinks for $15! Can't beat that! Ha!

I don't blame you regarding the drive. We can't stand being in a car more than 6-8 hours!


----------

